# Suggest resources for solid wood carcase and casework



## groland (Jan 21, 2009)

A few months back, Fine Woodworking magazine published an article on building casework with solid lumber that included a fascinating treatment of what parts to glue and what parts to be left unglued to allow for wood expansion and contraction.

Unfortunately, many woodworking projects I have seen give dimensions of parts and an orderly procedure for assembly but do not incorporate such general principles allowing for seasonal wood movement and its impact on construction methods resulting in quality furniture that will last over time.

I write to inquire of those more knowledgeable woodworkers than I (which would include just about all woodworkers!) if there are any books or DVDs you have found particularly informative on this topic.

Thank you.

George Roland


----------



## ric53 (Mar 29, 2014)

A lot of it is just knowing the wood you are working with. Every wood moves at a different rate. Some are very stable and some are not.


----------

